# If all is well, why are you here?



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, if you have a good\great sex life, than why do you read and post in this section?

And I am not trying to be a smart [email protected]# just curious? For example in the aspects of my life that are going well, (job, finances, etc) I really don't hang out on places that deal with those items. So just curious those of you that have shared you have a wonderful sex life, why are you here?

Maybe its just the idea of wanting to help others? Not sure.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Maybe its just the idea of wanting to help others? Not sure.


That, and I kind of started writing a book about it. Has been a relatively short amount of time that mine has been reformed.

I like some of the social threads here like cooking.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> That, and I kind of started writing a book about it. Has been a relatively short amount of time that mine has been reformed.
> 
> I like some of the social threads here like cooking.


Cool...the book idea is interesting! How far along are you?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I have written about 3 chapters so far. I’m debating what to do with it when I’m done whether I will self publish it or try and get a collaborator and work to have it edited and published under a label that is already doing decent business.

I started keeping a journal a couple weeks leading up to “the talk” and have updated it every day since then. So a lot of the work is going back through that and seeing exactly what I did and how I responded to anything I viewed as a setback. It’s also nice to have objective data. Like I can say last month I recorded the most 2x days since I started.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I came across TAM while researching female infidelity which was very hard to get information about during that time.

It was a very hard subject for me to learn about and I had to be rational if I was going to help anyone in real life dealing with it. There was a plague of infidelity from wives during the time I was researching the subject and I found a great resource here.

I also got to work through my personal demons on the subject and had some very helpful people lead me through it.

The most notable was a lady that goes by @EI.

She was wonderful and very patient with my pain and helped me become a far better counselor in ministry as a result.

I stayed because I found the subject matter fascinating and eventually developed friendships.

I also improved and expanded my already good sex life by listening and asking questions.

I'm still learning about things and I really like many of the folks here so I stay.🙂


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> I have written about 3 chapters so far. I’m debating what to do with it when I’m done whether I will self publish it or try and get a collaborator and work to have it edited and published under a label that is already doing decent business.
> 
> I started keeping a journal a couple weeks leading up to “the talk” and have updated it every day since then. So a lot of the work is going back through that and seeing exactly what I did and how I responded to anything I viewed as a setback. It’s also nice to have objective data. Like I can say last month I recorded the most 2x days since I started.


Thats awesome! You might look into self-publishing through Amazon? A friend who writes fiction has done it with 4 books and he loves it.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> I came across TAM while researching female infidelity which was very hard to get information about during that time.
> 
> It was a very hard subject for me to learn about and I had to be rational if I was going to help anyone in real life dealing with it. There was a plague of infidelity from wives during the time I was researching the subject and I found a great resource here.
> 
> ...


Interesting...thanks!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Thats awesome! You might look into self-publishing through Amazon? A friend who writes fiction has done it with 4 books and he loves it.


Yep that’s what I was considering versus doing it through someone’s existing label. For example if they have a brand already where they’re selling similar books go in with them and get the benefit of their marketing as I’m not sure I have time to pay attention to ad spend and such if I manage it myself.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you have a good\great sex life, than why do you read and post in this section?
> 
> And I am not trying to be a smart [email protected]# just curious? For example in the aspects of my life that are going well, (job, finances, etc) I really don't hang out on places that deal with those items. So just curious those of you that have shared you have a wonderful sex life, why are you here?
> 
> Maybe its just the idea of wanting to help others? Not sure.


For me I'm a naturally curious person. My wife and I have had an unusual journey in our relationship, but have never really had any major issues that became a big problem in our marriage. I wondered if we did things different or if we were just lucky. I will say being here on TAM has been eye opening on many things. I think my views on a lot of subjects have been altered based on the stories and circumstances I have read about here.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

My wife and I have always had a solid relationship but that doesn’t mean that there weren’t times that we could have done better. It’s easy to fall into mommy/daddy roles instead of wife/husband roles. As my children grew older I knew I needed to foster wife/husband. This place was one of my resources to get there.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Mostly paying it forward, I have written about this many times. If you notice I will always post when someone gets on here or Reddit and says they feel hopeless after being cheated on. I have very strong memories of feeling that way, probably one of the worst times in my life, and my life hasn't been easy which some of you may know from my posts (not that anyone's is). It's presumptuous of me in a way I know, but I feel like this is something I was supposed to do. To let people know that their is still much joy left in their life if they are empowered to move forward. Besides just because all is well doesn't mean I don't have things to learn. Also I think reading these stories keeps me in check.

Reading here and other places have really taught me a bunch of stuff about relationships, women and clarified some of my thinking on things. I am the type of person who always wants to be learning. Relationships are a part of that. I also try to take what I learned and apply it to help people if I can.

I like this site, I think most of the people here are very introspective and I enjoy that. I also admire quite a few posters and have learned a lot. Often when we disagree. Overall I would say this place has been a very good addition to my life.

Finally I have come to believe that maybe subconsciously I still had some unfinished business about being cheated on. Not that I felt bad or sad about it, I didn't, but I always felt like I was blindsided and I didn't like that. Like I was always waiting to be blindsided again. Reading on here helped me see that there is a definite pattern and how to identify red flags. Now that wasn't my reason for being on the board, but it has been a benefit. I feel like I have really dealt with all my fears about what would happen, kind of like a fire drill or something. I would know exactly what to expect if it happened and feel well prepared for it. Not that I think my wife would cheat, but you just never know right?


----------



## AndStilliRise (Nov 9, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you have a good\great sex life, than why do you read and post in this section?
> 
> And I am not trying to be a smart [email protected]# just curious? For example in the aspects of my life that are going well, (job, finances, etc) I really don't hang out on places that deal with those items. So just curious those of you that have shared you have a wonderful sex life, why are you here?
> 
> Maybe its just the idea of wanting to help others? Not sure.


I wasn't aware this was a topic that is only for people with problems in their sex life.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Because you asked about the sex thing:

I will say that I have learned a lot here about how poorly our society does in representing the truth about sexuality and how it works. Most men in my opinion doom themselves and create situations by their own hand that DO NOT foster sexuality in marriage. If you believe Oprah and Cosmopolitan you are screwed. Dominant masculine behavior is not criminal despite what the media wants you to believe... it however will drop your wives panties. Men are being taught to be exactly the opposite of what makes that happen. My wife would never tell you in a million years what she wants.... she just wants you to do it to her without talking about it. She isn’t going to tell you she likes it when your a little rough.... She isn’t going to tell you she likes that thick toy... She isn’t going to tell you what cute costume to buy for her... She doesn’t want to be responsible for any of it... She only wants me to lust after her enough to do those things to her.

Most men have no idea what women really want in bed.... then they shot them selves in the foot by asking her.

Edit: A lot of the girls on here are pretty smart in their supply of female behavior advice. Read their comments twice before disregarding something they say.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> My wife would never tell you in a million years what she wants.... she just wants you to do it to her without talking about it.


I think this is true for a lot of women, my wife included. 
Just do it is my advice, if a woman likes it, you'll know...without all them fancy words...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you have a good\great sex life, than why do you read and post in this section?


I was just looking up some stuff on some of my sexual interests, and found some links to discussions on TAM including the Sex In Marriage topic that talked about some of my kinks. Then on further reading I found that I enjoyed other discussions on here more broadly, so I decided to join in.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

In law trouble is what brought me to TAM originally. I love talking with new people though, and browsing the boards to read threads. I also like to help where I can, and hope that at least some of my advice has helped someone


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Mostly paying it forward, I have written about this many times. If you notice I will always post when someone gets on here or Reddit and says they feel hopeless after being cheated on. I have very strong memories of feeling that way, probably one of the worst times in my life, and my life hasn't been easy which some of you may know from my posts (not that anyone's is). It's presumptuous of me in a way I know, but I feel like this is something I was supposed to do. To let people know that their is still much joy left in their life if they are empowered to move forward. Besides just because all is well doesn't mean I don't have things to learn. Also I think reading these stories keeps me in check.
> 
> Reading here and other places have really taught me a bunch of stuff about relationships, women and clarified some of my thinking on things. I am the type of person who always wants to be learning. Relationships are a part of that. I also try to take what I learned and apply it to help people if I can.
> 
> ...


Did you take her back?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

frusdil said:


> In law trouble is what brought me to TAM originally. I love talking with new people though, and browsing the boards to read threads. I also like to help where I can, and hope that at least some of my advice has helped someone


You always remind me of my wife.
So close some times that I would wonder if you are her pretending to be someone else.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Hahaha, that's funny


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Answering generally about why I’m still visiting TAM... interest, enjoyment, reflection, sharing, curiosity, addiction. Not necessarily in that order. I enjoy the varied personas here; the lived experiences, thoughts, and responses.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

RebuildingMe said:


> Did you take her back?


Oh no. I moved on. I was not married but I had proposed, and the fact that she didn't say yes right away even though we had been talking about it was the tell. I investigated as I had a password to her email, which is how I found out. I don't want to give too may details to protect my anonymity.

I realize in hindsight It would have never worked anyway. She had been over in the States for a few years working, and we had dated for over a year. She cheated on a cross country trip she took before leaving (this was booked before we met). I proposed when she got back for a few days before leaving, partly to keep her here. She was very young and so was I. I have come to think her affair as kind of an exit affair to make it easier for her to move on, but if she had just told me she didn't want to move forward it would have been painful but that relationship would have set me up for my next one. She still took the ring I gave her and said she wanted to see her family first. Her reaction was not what I expected but also not a hard no. It was a, lets wait.

I put her on the plain and assumed she would be back in a month. But it just got more weird after that and I could tell something was up. If she had told me no that day, I would have been crushed but still I would have had fond memories and I think we would have remained friends from afar. Instead finding out really hurt me. I actually had an out of body experience when I read the letter from her to this new guy, her talking about my proposal and how all she could think about was him. That moment killed something in me. That part of my life was very hard for a while after that.

I had gone from seeing this person every day after work, practically living together, professing our deep never ending love. This being my first adult relationship, to within a span of a months time reading she was thinking of this new guy after I had proposed. If was ****ing brutal. So we talked for about a month after that, lots of crying and her saying she was coming back to make it right. But also changing the password on her email, another tell. One day I looked at myself in the mirror and didn't like who I saw. I knew I deserved better then someone who could move on in a 4 weeks. But I also KNEW I would never love again. So I resigned myself that I was going to be alone forever but still ghosted. Now this was made easier by the fact that she wasn't here, but I had ghosted another girlfriend who I thought was being a jerk so I think even if she was here I wouldn't have mattered. With me, when your done, your done. She figured it out when I stopped calling and answering her calls. The last time we had any contact was when she tried to chat with me about a month out and I didn't answer. That was that I had no hope to every be in love or happy again.

I was very wrong, I met my wife a little over 2 years later and we got serious after about 6 months of dating and now have been married more then a decade. I am much better off and have had a good marriage. However the guy I was before that happened and the guy my wife married are different. The innocence was gone, I think my wife still has hers, she had relationships but never cheated on. That was a loss for both of us I think. She would had really liked the old guy, but he is dead. I think everyone who is cheated on knows what I am talking about.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

TAM I found reflecting on (err, Googling) marriage in general before our 20th.

SIM, while super entertaining at first (and obviously I still read it) can make me lose sight of the fact I'm good with what I got. Reading SIM sometimes makes feel like I should be wanting to swing from chandeliers, but if I really wanted to swing from chandeliers, well, I would. And I miss @Jellybeans.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you have a good\great sex life, than why do you read and post in this section?
> 
> And I am not trying to be a smart [email protected]# just curious? For example in the aspects of my life that are going well, (job, finances, etc) I really don't hang out on places that deal with those items. So just curious those of you that have shared you have a wonderful sex life, why are you here?
> 
> Maybe its just the idea of wanting to help others? Not sure.


I joined during a time when my wife and i were arguing a lot. As it turned out, she had a few physical and mental health issues that were making things... Interesting. 

That was almost a decade ago. Nowadays, things are pretty good. I'm still here because I like the conversations.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you have a good\great sex life, than why do you read and post in this section?
> 
> And I am not trying to be a smart [email protected]# just curious? For example in the aspects of my life that are going well, (job, finances, etc) I really don't hang out on places that deal with those items. So just curious those of you that have shared you have a wonderful sex life, why are you here?
> 
> Maybe its just the idea of wanting to help others? Not sure.


We have had bad times too but mostly great times, and I do hope my marriage lasts a long time, so I guess I’m here to keep learning. To hear the mistakes other people make, to see where others are doing well. I don’t know what awaits me in the bedroom in the future, so it’s great to see where I might be in 5, 20, 30 years. 

Always learning. 🙂


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

I came here because I was having problems with my sister in law and looking for outside perspective. Plus, I like to help others and I like to give advice to people if they want it.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I found TAM ten years ago when I was looking for some advice online. I was going through a rough patch emotionally and financially that was affecting my marriage. 

I was too shy to join the forum back then. I only joined about three years ago when I couldn't stop reading an infidelity thread and the OP went private. 

Sexually, I've had my ups and downs but nothing compared to the sad stories shared in here. I'm still learning and improving. 

I feel happy in my marriage, and maybe I can help others finding happiness as well.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

I strongly believe that nothing is static. It's either growing or deteriorating. That goes for everything, your health, career, faith and your marriage. So in order to keep something from deteriorating, you have to be working on it...constantly. My wife on the other hand believes that if it's not broken, don't fix it. So that leaves it to me to lead in our marriage and in order to do that, I need to learn as much as I can.

I've been here a relatively short time but have learned so much. I've read several books that we recommended here and I'm skimming through all the past Sex In Marriage threads (currently on page 171). There is a lot of great stuff in there but you have to glean it out. As a result of what I've learned, I'm leading our marriage differently, treating my wife differently and looking at our relationship differently. It has definitely been worth the time invested.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

My wife and I enjoy a great sex life, but I showed up looking for a bit of insight on some issues (mostly what I’d call marital bumps in the road). Over time, I’ve noticed a lot of perspectives on here that I thought were positive, some even changed my opinion on certain aspects of marriage. To the extent my experiences can help (married 35 years) I am happy to offer them. I’ve stayed here because I think the information and experiences shared here are useful and valuable. I think our opinions and ideas are honed as we read about people’s successes, struggles and failures.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> Because you asked about the sex thing:
> 
> I will say that I have learned a lot here about how poorly our society does in representing the truth about sexuality and how it works. Most men in my opinion doom themselves and create situations by their own hand that DO NOT foster sexuality in marriage. If you believe Oprah and Cosmopolitan you are screwed. Dominant masculine behavior is not criminal despite what the media wants you to believe... it however will drop your wives panties. Men are being taught to be exactly the opposite of what makes that happen. My wife would never tell you in a million years what she wants.... she just wants you to do it to her without talking about it. She isn’t going to tell you she likes it when your a little rough.... She isn’t going to tell you she likes that thick toy... She isn’t going to tell you what cute costume to buy for her... She doesn’t want to be responsible for any of it... She only wants me to lust after her enough to do those things to her.
> 
> ...


This was kind of a revelation to me in a way too, I mean I knew Oprah wasn't right. I am no pushover so I think I had enough strength, obviously, that I ended up getting married. But I didn't understand the dominate masculine behavior is such a turn on. And it's not bossing your wife around, it's taking care of your ****, saying exactly what you want, being assertive. Too much negotiation seems to be a turn off. Not knowing this, retrospect is pretty stupid on my part. All you have to do is look at the media we consume. Not what it preaches.

Don't discount the feeling safe aspect in all that though. This is where a lot of men go wrong. I think first you have to have your wife's confidence in a lot of ways. Confident that you are taking care of business. You also need to be emotionally connected so she feels safe and trusts you enough to want to be sexual with you.

If you don't take care of business and you are not emotionally connected I think most wives eventually feel pressured and grossed out by your lust. It's the last thing she wants to do.

Get the connection down first.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Oh no. I moved on. I was not married but I had proposed, and the fact that she didn't say yes right away even though we had been talking about it was the tell. I investigated as I had a password to her email, which is how I found out. I don't want to give too may details to protect my anonymity.
> 
> I realize in hindsight It would have never worked anyway. She had been over in the States for a few years working, and we had dated for over a year. She cheated on a cross country trip she took before leaving (this was booked before we met). I proposed when she got back for a few days before leaving, partly to keep her here. She was very young and so was I. I have come to think her affair as kind of an exit affair to make it easier for her to move on, but if she had just told me she didn't want to move forward it would have been painful but that relationship would have set me up for my next one. She still took the ring I gave her and said she wanted to see her family first. Her reaction was not what I expected but also not a hard no. It was a, lets wait.
> 
> ...


Interesting and thanks for sharing. I'm glad you didn't carry the baggage on to your next relationship and marriage. I am trying not to do that as well. It's a struggle. BTW, I always thought you were a lot older...Don't know why.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

RebuildingMe said:


> Interesting and thanks for sharing. I'm glad you didn't carry the baggage on to your next relationship and marriage. I am trying not to do that as well. It's a struggle. BTW, I always thought you were a lot older...Don't know why.


Well given how I changed maybe I did carry "baggage" as you say. I think it's good to understand that when you go through serious trauma it's going to change you, so "baggage" may just be who you are now. Now that depends what we are talking about. 

If you are struggling with fear, I think what helped me, even before I started reading and saw there was an identifiable patter, was when I started asking myself could it be any worse? I mean I was totally blindsided, I innocently believed that there was no chance she would cheat on me. Now I was not an idiot I knew intellectually that she could cheat, but in my heart I allowed for no real possibility. In a sense I believe some of the innocence we all talk about is abandoning all reason and loving unquestionably. I believe that that is a very wonderful and giving thing for someone to do, I also think it's very unwise. There no doubt, there really is a joy in loving that way that you never really have again. It's like when you get your car over 100 mph. I suppose if you were to crash going 100 isn't the same, if you even do it again. In relationships though I think it's worth trying again. 

Anyway back to my point, there was no way it could be worse even if I get cheated on again because at least this time I know I can recover. At the time I truly believed without a shadow of a doubt I wouldn't. Again it would suck now, but I would be OK. That really helped me have the courage to put myself out again. But again I am not stupid, anything can happen.

I also feel like my wife deserves my trust. That is part of my love for her and I really believe love is an action as much as it is a feeling. 

Finally I come to believe that good love requires courage. 

Not sure how old you think I am but I am not young at least in my mind. I don't think I am old either.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Well given how I changed maybe I did carry "baggage" as you say. I think it's good to understand that when you go through serious trauma it's going to change you, so "baggage" may just be who you are now. Now that depends what we are talking about.
> 
> If you are struggling with fear, I think what helped me, even before I started reading and saw there was an identifiable patter, was when I started asking myself could it be any worse? I mean I was totally blindsided, I innocently believed that there was no chance she would cheat on me. Now I was not an idiot I knew intellectually that she could cheat, but in my heart I allowed for no real possibility. In a sense I believe some of the innocence we all talk about is abandoning all reason and loving unquestionably. I believe that that is a very wonderful and giving thing for someone to do, I also think it's very unwise. There no doubt, there really is a joy in loving that way that you never really have again. It's like when you get your car over 100 mph. I suppose if you were to crash going 100 isn't the same, if you even do it again. In relationships though I think it's worth trying again.
> 
> ...


I don’t have fear any longer. I’ve gotten over any fears of being on my own or fears of being cheated on again. My only fear, if I even have one, if regaining my financial status. There’s only so much time to do that, and I’m not getting any younger. 

I had you in your 60’s, don’t know why.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

RebuildingMe said:


> I don’t have fear any longer. I’ve gotten over any fears of being on my own or fears of being cheated on again. My only fear, if I even have one, if regaining my financial status. There’s only so much time to do that, and I’m not getting any younger.
> 
> I had you in your 60’s, don’t know why.


Because I am a cranky old baster - or - because I am wiser then my years?

Much younger then that.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Because I am a cranky old baster - or - because I am wiser then my years?
> 
> Much younger then that.


I had you in your 40s!!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> I had you in your 40s!!


Here what I would say to keep it just a little obfuscated.

When I grew up we didn't have this -






and we didn't have this -






Nope we had this -






Which is why it was the best time to grow up. And accounts for why my generation is so bad ass. 

So I would have seen this episode on rerun, but I was alive when it was made.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Was hoping for


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> Was hoping for


I was always partial to


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Here what I would say to keep it just a little obfuscated.
> 
> When I grew up we didn't have this -
> 
> ...





ccpowerslave said:


> Was hoping for





sokillme said:


> I was always partial to


ME TOO!!! ME TOO!!!!!! YAY!!! Lolol!!
Then you are MY age...or maybe a little younger!


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

RebuildingMe said:


> I had you in your 60’s, don’t know why.


Me too...


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm here cuz @sokillme is here. 




Actually I joined 11 years ago with my Dear Hubby who passed away... and now I can't find the door, so I figured I'd stay. 

I stay because I had an affair, and my Dear Hubby and I were able to reconcile because I took personal responsibility and we both did the hard work to build a new marriage. A lot of the stuff I learned from that, I wanted to share with people, and there aren't too many of us WS's who stay to talk to other WSs or BSs about what's on their mind or why. I like talking about commitment, defining infidelity, transparency, modesty vs. secrecy, reconciliation vs. rugsweeping...you name it. And I'm kind of old, so I've been around the block a time or two and can relate to many people enough to share something helpful.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

RebuildingMe said:


> I had you in your 60’s, don’t know why.


I know why--cuz he talks like the guy who sits on the porch with his shotgun, saying: "Dang hooligans, get off my lawn!"


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Affaircare said:


> I'm here cuz @sokillme is here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we are glad you stay because you always give compassionate advice 👍


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> ME TOO!!! ME TOO!!!!!! YAY!!! Lolol!!
> Then you are MY age...or maybe a little younger!


I have prepared this quiz to narrow it down. Answer the following.


The first time I saw Star Wars (original film) was -

In the theater (Han shot first)
On my TV
In the Theater (Han doesn't shoot first, don't get me started.)
I haven't seen it (Stop now, I am no longer interested in your answers.)
The first time I became aware of OJ it was because

He was a football star braking records
He was the Hertz guy running through airports
He was Nordberg in Naked Gun.
He was being chased in a white Ford Bronco.
What I remember from high school is -

Reagan Shot
Challenger Explodes
Fall of the Berlin Wall
"Can't we all get along?"
Stained Dress
I played with -

Barbie
Bratz
GI Joe Dolls
GI Joe Figures
The first home video game I ever played was

Pog
Attari
Nentendo
Play Station
The first time I became aware of Michael Jackson it was because

He was a gifted savant touring with his brothers
He was the best entertainer in the world and could walk backwards.
He was the living embodiment of Peter Pan and Macaulay Culkin best friend.
He was a creepy weirdo on trial for assaulting kids.
The player that most represents the Yankees of my childhood is

Thurman Munson
Don Mattingly
Derek Jeter
Cher is mostly remembered for being a

Hippy counter culture married singer
Verity host who wore beautiful risque dresses.
Achademy winning Actress
Gay Icon
First boy band I remember was

Menudo
New Edition
Boys to Men
Backstreet Boys
InSync
My first car had

An 8-track
Cassette Player
CD Player
Plug for my iPhone
The first time I stated a program on any computer I did so by

Writing a command into a command prompt
Clicking on an icon on the screen
Pointing with my finger on the screen
Telling the computer to start the program
When I was in high school and running late I would always have to make sure

I had quarters on me so I could stop and call
calling was worth spending the money because the phone was only used for emergencies
Have my phone on me an charged
Everyone knew because I text them before I left.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

sokillme said:


> I have prepared this quiz to narrow it down. Answer the following.
> 
> 
> The first time I saw Star Wars (original film) was -
> ...


1
1
2
4
1
1
2
4
2
1
1

Damn, I might even be older than you?!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> 1
> 1
> 2
> 4
> ...


You were born in the early 70?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I think I need to rework my quiz It doesn't go back far enough given the age of some folks who post on here.

I will do it later.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh Oh! I'm in trouble: 

1. The first time I saw Star Wars (original film) was -
Waited in line at the theater and HAN SHOT FIRST! (anything else is an imitation)

2. The first time I became aware of OJ it was because
"The Juice" won the Heisman Trophy and was the first to rush for more than 2000 yards in a season. After that "he did some stuff"... 

3. What I remember from high school is -
John Lennon shot and killed, Mount St. Helens erupted, and we all found out who shot JR.

4. I played with -
A Schwinn Stingray bike with a banana seat, a baseball and a glove, rollerskates and a key. 

5. The first home video game I ever played was
Played Pong and Space Invaders, then Sega and Nintendo.

6. The first time I became aware of Michael Jackson it was because
That dude could sing and dance with his brothers, the Jackson Five. He was the heart of Motown!

7. The player that most represents the Yankees of my childhood is
Joe Pepitone (and the bottom of the fifth with Harry Caray)

8. Cher is mostly remembered for being a
She was a hippie who landed a normal guy. They had a variety show.

9. First boy band I remember was
The Beach Boys

10. My first car had
AM radio. 

11. The first time I stated a program on any computer I did so by
Putting in the boot disc in the 5.25in floppy drive, then entering a command at the DOS prompt.

12. When I was in high school and running late I would always have to make sure
I could sneak into the house unnoticed or I'd get a whoopin'! If I was just leaving a friend's house later than expected, I'd call before I left, but there weren't phone booths in the farmland...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

sokillme said:


> The first time I saw Star Wars (original film) was -
> 
> In the theater (Han shot first)
> On my TV
> ...


😆 Gold..!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I like the booze and dirty jokes.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> Oh Oh! I'm in trouble:
> 
> 1. The first time I saw Star Wars (original film) was -
> Waited in line at the theater and HAN SHOT FIRST! (anything else is an imitation)
> ...


You were born in the mid 60s.

And you are one of the reasons I keep coming back here....  Now kindly remove yourself from my domicile.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Reworked quiz

The first time I saw Star Wars (original film) was -

When it was a serial called Flash Gorden
In the theater (Han shot first)
On my TV
In the Theater (Han doesn't shoot first, don't get me started.)
I haven't seen it (Stop now, I am no longer interested in your answers.)
The first time I became aware of OJ it was because

he was a UCLA College Star
He was a football star braking records
He was the Hertz guy running through airports
He was Nordberg in Naked Gun.
He was being chased in a white Ford Bronco.
What I remember from high school is -

Pearl Harbor
JFK Shot
Sputnik
Man on the Moon
Iran Hostages
Reagan Shot
Challenger Explodes
Fall of the Berlin Wall
"Can't we all get along?"
Stained Dress
I played with -

a Coonskin Cap
a Dolly
Barbie
Bratz
GI Joe Dolls
GI Joe Figures
Turtles
The first home video game I ever played was

Pog
Attari
Nentendo
Play Station
The first time I became aware of Michael Jackson it was because

He was a gifted savant touring with his brothers
He was the best entertainer in the world and could walk backwards.
He was the living embodiment of Peter Pan and Macaulay Culkin best friend.
He was a creepy weirdo on trial for assaulting kids.
The player that most represents the Yankees of my childhood is

Babe Ruth
Lou Gehrig
Joe D.
Micky Mantle
Joe Pepitone (Which is a fantastic answer by the way.)
Thurman Munson
Don Mattingly
Derek Jeter
Cher is mostly remembered for being a

Hippy counter culture married singer
Verity host who wore beautiful risque dresses.
Achademy winning Actress
Gay Icon
First boy band I remember was

Mills Brothers
Ink Spots
Everly Brothers
Beatles
Jackson 5
Menudo
New Edition
Boys to Men
Backstreet Boys
InSync
My first car had

AM Radio
AM/FM Radio
An 8-track
Cassette Player
CD Player
Plug for my iPhone
The first time I stated a program on any computer I did so by

Inserting punch cards
Writing a command into a command prompt
Clicking on an icon on the screen
Pointing with my finger on the screen
Telling the computer to start the program
When I was in high school and running late I would always have to make sure

My parents drove me
I had quarters on me so I could stop and call
calling was worth spending the money because the phone was only used for emergencies
Have my phone on me an charged
Everyone knew because I text them before I left.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

heartsbeating said:


> 😆 Gold..!


Lolol!!!! I was just thinking the EXACT same thing!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

sokillme said:


> I have prepared this quiz to narrow it down. Answer the following.
> 
> 
> The first time I saw Star Wars (original film) was -
> ...


THIS is the MOST AWESOME thing I've ever seen!!!!!!!!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> THIS is the MOST AWESOME thing I've ever seen!!!!!!!!


The revision is for those older. We must be inclusive.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Alright, I'll give it a go with fuzzy memory because I dig the effort haha ...even though I've already shared my age before!



sokillme said:


> Reworked quiz
> 
> The first time I saw Star Wars (original film) was -
> On my TV
> ...


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

heartsbeating said:


> Alright, I'll give it a go with fuzzy memory because I dig the effort haha ...even though I've already shared my age before!


Late 70's.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

sokillme said:


> Late 70's.


Bingo!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

@sokillme ...I thought the crew were trying to figure out your age though. 
Are you going to answer the quiz?

I appreciate many posters here, yourself included. Particularly for the Star Wars comment 😆


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

sokillme said:


> The revision is for those older. We must be inclusive.


I've always thought you were younger than me!! It's weird that you probably aren't!


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

sokillme said:


> You were born in the early 70?


Late 60s


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> I've always thought you were younger than me!! It's weird that you probably aren't!


I suspect we are around the same age.

You didn't do the quiz.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> I've always thought you were younger than me!! It's weird that you probably aren't!


I always thought it was probably true that everyone was younger than you 🤣🤣🤣🤣. I joking .... I swear (on my child’s life as the honest cheaters say)


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

The first time I saw Star Wars (original film) was -

When it was a serial called Flash Gorden
In the theater (Han shot first)
On my TV
In the Theater (Han doesn't shoot first, don't get me started.)
I haven't seen it (Stop now, I am no longer interested in your answers.)
The first time I became aware of OJ it was because

he was a UCLA College Star
He was a football star braking records
He was the Hertz guy running through airports
He was Nordberg in Naked Gun.
He was being chased in a white Ford Bronco.
What I remember from high school is - 

Pearl Harbor
JFK Shot
Sputnik
Man on the Moon
Iran Hostages
Reagan Shot
Challenger Explodes
Fall of the Berlin Wall
"Can't we all get along?"
Stained Dress
I played with -

a Coonskin Cap
a Dolly
Barbie
Bratz
GI Joe Dolls
GI Joe Figures
Turtles
The first home video game I ever played was

Pog
Attari
Nentendo
Play Station
The first time I became aware of Michael Jackson it was because

He was a gifted savant touring with his brothers
He was the best entertainer in the world and could walk backwards.
He was the living embodiment of Peter Pan and Macaulay Culkin best friend.
He was a creepy weirdo on trial for assaulting kids.
The player that most represents the Yankees of my childhood is

Babe Ruth
Lou Gehrig
Joe D.
Micky Mantle
Joe Pepitone (Which is a fantastic answer by the way.)
Thurman Munson
Don Mattingly
Derek Jeter
Cher is mostly remembered for being a

Hippy counter culture married singer
Verity host who wore beautiful risque dresses.
Achademy winning Actress
Gay Icon
First boy band I remember was

Mills Brothers
Ink Spots
Everly Brothers
Beatles
Jackson 5
Menudo
New Edition
Boys to Men
Backstreet Boys
InSync
My first car had

AM Radio
AM/FM Radio
An 8-track
Cassette Player
CD Player
Plug for my iPhone
The first time I stated a program on any computer I did so by

Inserting punch cards
Writing a command into a command prompt
Clicking on an icon on the screen
Pointing with my finger on the screen
Telling the computer to start the program
When I was in high school and running late I would always have to make sure

My parents drove me
I had quarters on me so I could stop and call
calling was worth spending the money because the phone was only used for emergencies
Have my phone on me an charged
Everyone knew because I text them before I left.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

sokillme said:


> I have prepared this quiz to narrow it down. Answer the following.
> 
> 
> The first time I saw Star Wars (original film) was -
> ...


Here are MY answers...
1
2
1
1 - I had Barbies but Breyer Horses were MY favorite!!
0 - we didn't have one
1
0 - didn't pay attention to baseball
1
1
2
1
1


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> I always thought it was probably true that everyone was younger than you 🤣🤣🤣🤣. I joking .... I swear (on my child’s life as the honest cheaters say)


Mm-hmm...you're such a comedian...NOT!!!!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> Here are MY answers...
> 1
> 2
> 1
> ...


So I think you are older then me, and born in the late 60s.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

sokillme said:


> So I think you are older then me, and born in the late 60s.


YUP!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

sokillme said:


> So I think you are older then me, and born in the late 60s.


So are YOU early 70s or mid 70s...??


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

sokillme said:


> I suspect we are around the same age.
> 
> You didn't do the quiz.


The only thing I really remember was Star Wars. I do remember being very interested in Cher because she was on the cover of an album wearing strategic chains to cover her lady parts.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> So are YOU early 70s or mid 70s...??


Early.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you have a good\great sex life, than why do you read and this section?
> 
> And I am not trying to be a smart [email protected]# just curious? For example in the aspects of my life that are going well, (job, finances, etc) I really don't hang out on places that deal with those items. So just curious those of you that have shared you have a wonderful sex life, why are you here?
> 
> Maybe its just the idea of wanting to help others? Not sure.


I've been lurking since I was first having problems with my exh. I made an account, but never posted although I took the advice for dealing with a spouse in an EA. Obviously I didn't do everything right, but honestly I don't think it would have made a difference, maybe just delayed the inevitable. 

Interacting here is like group therapy for me. My therapist suggested I attend a divorce support group, but I'm too private a person to share my pain with strangers face to face. I'm still here to keep learning about relationships, make peace with my choices and move on. . I don't want my experiences to embitter me , I feel I'm too young to just give up. If by sharing my story and offering my perspective can help someone else, I'm happy to do so..


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Early.


I was born at the end of 1969, so you are closer to my age than I thought...I was thinking late 70s! Lol!!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> I was born at the end of 1969, so you are closer to my age than I thought...I was thinking late 70s! Lol!!


Yep. My wife is around your age.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

The first time I saw Star Wars (original film) was -
[*]On my TV, I was a kid.

The first time I became aware of OJ it was because
[*]He was being chased in a white Ford Bronco.

What I remember from high school is -
[*]Stained Dress

I played with - my cousins and I played war and I gave my Barbies Mad Max hairstyles 
[*]Barbie
[*]GI Joe Dolls
[*]GI Joe Figures

The first home video game I ever played was
[*]Nentendo 

The first time I became aware of Michael Jackson it was because
[*]He was the best entertainer in the world and could walk backwards.

The player that most represents the Yankees of my childhood is
I did not grow up exposed to Baseball

Cher is mostly remembered for being a
[*]Verity host who wore beautiful risque 

First boy band I remember was
[*]Boys to Men

My first car had
[*]Cassette Player

The first time I stated a program on any computer I did so by
[*]Writing a command into a command prompt

When I was in high school and running late I would always have to make sure
I was never late anyway, so none of the choices


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

TXTrini said:


> The first time I saw Star Wars (original film) was -
> [*]On my TV, I was a kid.
> 
> The first time I became aware of OJ it was because
> ...


Late 70s.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

sokillme said:


> Late 70s.


Yeah, baby! Schwing!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

TXTrini said:


> . I don't want my experiences to embitter me ,


Don’t worry your from Texas... that automatically makes you awesome. You should go to the Houston rodeo after this Covid junk is finished. There are plenty single cowboys.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Geebranz said:


> Just curious too..
> 
> 
> 
> marriage counseling tulsa


Take your hacking link ploy elsewhere you loser


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> Don’t worry your from Texas... that automatically makes you awesome. You should go to the Houston rodeo after this Covid junk is finished. There are plenty single cowboys.


I'm actually not from the US originally, moved here bc of my ex. You know, in the 14 years, I've been here, I never went to the rodeo! The closest I got was passing a parade of cowboys on the IS to Houston making their way on horseback last year.

I'm actually dating a nice country fella, he's no cowboy but so far he's been very decent, kind and patient.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> I was born at the end of 1969, so you are closer to my age than I thought...I was thinking late 70s! Lol!!


So we are all within a couple of years of each other. There are two problems as I see it. Lisa and I are 0-2 in marriages while sokillme has never been divorced. The bigger issue for me is Lisa doesn’t pay attention to baseball. That’s a dealbreaker!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> So we are all within a couple of years of each other. There are two problems as I see it. Lisa and I are 0-2 in marriages while sokillme has never been divorced. The bigger issue for me is Lisa doesn’t pay attention to baseball. That’s a dealbreaker!


OH NO!!!!! I think you are younger than me anyway, so that's a dealbreaker for ME...I'm NOT into younger guys...Lol!!

Baseball -- BLEGH!!!!! But I DO love football passionately...


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> OH NO!!!!! I think you are younger than me anyway, so that's a dealbreaker for ME...I'm NOT into younger guys...Lol!!
> 
> Baseball -- BLEGH!!!!! But I DO love football passionately...


I’m younger, but by less than two years. You shutting me out because of that??!! 

You’re breaking my heart. Next you’ll tell me you are a Carolina Panthers fan...ugh.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> I’m younger, but by less than two years. You shutting me out because of that??!!
> 
> You’re breaking my heart. Next you’ll tell me you are a Carolina Panthers fan...ugh.


Oh HELL NO!!!!! I have a few teams that are exciting that I root for, but Carolina is NOT one of them!! 

However, as I'm a NE Patriots fan, you are my sworn enemy, I'm afraid...Lol!!!!!

And oh yes, any guy who is 50 or under is just a little boy to ME...


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> Oh HELL NO!!!!! I have a few teams that are exciting that I root for, but Carolina is NOT one of them!!
> 
> However, as I'm a NE Patriots fan, you are my sworn enemy, I'm afraid...Lol!!!!!
> 
> And oh yes, any guy who is 50 or under is just a little boy to ME...


“Little boy”..OUCH. I’m not a fan of either NY team. That said, I still root against the Patriots. As a Patriots fan, you now qualify as my dealbreaker number two, you are a front runner


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> “Little boy”..OUCH. I’m not a fan of either NY team. That said, I still root against the Patriots. As a Patriots fan, you now qualify as my dealbreaker number two, you are a front runner


By the way, there is a dealbreaker number three, that you hit, but you probably don’t want to hear it, lol.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> “Little boy”..OUCH. I’m not a fan of either NY team. That said, I still root against the Patriots. As a Patriots fan, you now qualify as my dealbreaker number two, you are a front runner


How can you NOT be a fan of your home team??



RebuildingMe said:


> By the way, there is a dealbreaker number three, that you hit, but you probably don’t want to hear it, lol.


I'm NOT scared...Lol!!!

But if it has ANYTHING to do with "hypergamy" crap, I'm going to whack you with your own club, Bam Bam!!!!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

LisaDiane said:


> ME TOO!!! ME TOO!!!!!! YAY!!! Lolol!!
> Then you are MY age...or maybe a little younger!



Don't forget Giggle Snort Holel and The Banana Splits


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

sokillme said:


> Early.


Early 72 here


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> Don’t worry your from Texas... that automatically makes you awesome. You should go to the Houston rodeo after this Covid junk is finished. There are plenty single cowboys.


I rustled my wife from Texas and took her over the Red River to Indian Territory. Still go to Tx daily to work.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

When you talk about Star Wars, dont forget Jaws and Smokey and the Bandit. That movie began my love affair with tge '77 Pontiac Trans Am.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> And oh yes, any guy who is 50 or under is just a little boy to ME...


Glad this wasn't my wife's take.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> When you talk about Star Wars, dont forget Jaws and Smokey and the Bandit. That movie began my love affair with tge '77 Pontiac Trans Am.


Rocky was a big one too.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Divinely Favored said:


> When you talk about Star Wars, dont forget Jaws and Smokey and the Bandit. That movie began my love affair with tge '77 Pontiac Trans Am.


My dad took me to the drive-in to see Jaws when I was 4-5, and it SCARED ME TO DEATH!!!!! I was afraid to walk on the shiny wood floor in my bedroom for months after - I used to jump from the doorway onto the area rugs in the room!!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


> When you talk about Star Wars, dont forget Jaws and Smokey and the Bandit. That movie began my love affair with tge '77 Pontiac Trans Am.


Every young mans dream car back in the day!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Rocky was a big one too.


So you saw Star Wars on your TV...??


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Glad this wasn't my wife's take.


Some women are attracted to younger guys!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you have a good\great sex life, than why do you read and post in this section?
> 
> And I am not trying to be a smart [email protected]# just curious? For example in the aspects of my life that are going well, (job, finances, etc) I really don't hang out on places that deal with those items. So just curious those of you that have shared you have a wonderful sex life, why are you here?
> 
> Maybe its just the idea of wanting to help others? Not sure.


Found this site after older sister had a 2.5 year affair on her hubby. I was looking for a way to deal with my anger at her for what she had done. I am a very empathetic and person who seeks justice at all costs. It was eating me up. 

I saw this sub and was not happy with my sex life with wife. Once every 7-10 days when your LL is physical intimacy is torture. I turned it around (daily) and want to provide input when/where i can. She wants me to wake her up at 4am so she can "start her day out right" 😜 before i leave for work. I've got a wild one on my hands now!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

sokillme said:


> Glad this wasn't my wife's take.


My wife is very happy she did not think that way. I was the freshman guy thay caught a Sr girl.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

LisaDiane said:


> My dad took me to the drive-in


Did he make you hide in trunk? I'm a couple years older, agree scary, and borderline not cool. 

I moved back to the area of my childhood drive-in about 12 years ago. Pretty cool the marquee is still up but now announces the sales at the garden center that's there currently.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

sokillme said:


> Glad this wasn't my wife's take.


I'm 6 younger than my wife but she takes great joy in reminding me I'm the oldest dude she's ever banged.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> Every young mans dream car back in the day!!!


I had a '78 Firebird Formula...same look. Jammin out to Eagles, Cars, Clapton and Steve Miller while the rest of my classmates were listening to Poison, Motley Crue, Police, etc. I was born 10 yrs after my time. Always got along better with older folks. At 23 my Girlfriend was 34 divorcee with a 9 yr old.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> So you saw Star Wars on your TV...??


Nope saw it very young in the Movie Theater first run. I didn't know what was going on but I knew I loved it. My C3PO figure that my Grandma got me later that year was what put me over the top.

Saw it again on it's re-release the following year at the drive through.

I really loved Rocky too, saw that first on TV.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I've never been to a drive-in cinema!

I do remember seeing Supergirl at the theater though.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

We had drive in cinemas put on by the county at the fairgrounds here during Covid. You had to stay in your vehicle. They had nannys in golf carts driving around making sure you didn’t go in your truck bed.

I saw Alien during theatrical release at a drive in.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> I've never been to a drive-in cinema!


Were they not a thing? Or did you just miss time wise?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> Were they not a thing? Or did you just miss time wise?


Mostly - missed it time-wise. Batman was going to take me to one a while back but we didn't end up making it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

heartsbeating said:


> I've never been to a drive-in cinema!
> 
> I do remember seeing Supergirl at the theater though.


Supergirl shesh 

You are a mere child.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

sokillme said:


> Supergirl shesh
> 
> You are a mere child.


hahah


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

heartsbeating said:


> I've never been to a drive-in cinema!
> 
> I do remember seeing Supergirl at the theater though.


The walk in is better for sound. The little silver speaker on the window was not the best for quality. Later you could tune your radio to a certain frequency.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

CharlieParker said:


> Did he make you hide in trunk? I'm a couple years older, agree scary, and borderline not cool.
> 
> I moved back to the area of my childhood drive-in about 12 years ago. Pretty cool the marquee is still up but now announces the sales at the garden center that's there currently.


OMG...YES he did!!!! Lol!!!!! 

Because, you know, saving $1 was a big deal back then!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LisaDiane said:


> OMG...YES he did!!!! Lol!!!!!
> 
> Because, you know, saving $1 was a big deal back then!


I feel like a young whipper-snapper!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

sokillme said:


> Nope saw it very young in the Movie Theater first run.  I didn't know what was going on but I knew I loved it. My C3PO figure that my Grandma got me later that year was what put me over the top.
> 
> Saw it again on it's re-release the following year at the drive through.
> 
> I really loved Rocky too, saw that first on TV.


I was little too, 7 1/2, and I remember my dad reading the words at the beginning, and leaving the theater after feeling like everything was different now...Lol!!!

We went back almost EVERY week to see it, all summer long!!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> We had drive in cinemas put on by the county at the fairgrounds here during Covid. You had to stay in your vehicle. They had nannys in golf carts driving around making sure you didn’t go in your truck bed.
> 
> I saw Alien during theatrical release at a drive in.


Were you OLD enough to see it?? I was WAY too young for that, even my idiot father knew better than to let us see THAT one!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

heartsbeating said:


> I feel like a young whipper-snapper!


You ARE!!!!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

LisaDiane said:


> Were you OLD enough to see it?? I was WAY too young for that, even my idiot father knew better than to let us see THAT one!!!


Nope I was a little kid but my mom wanted to see it as she likes science fiction.

My dad liked action movies so we always watched Death Wish and all the early 80s action flicks in the theater even though we were little kids. That was back in the day when there were girls and boys toys; and boys played with guns and hammers. These days, no idea...


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

We have a drive in not too far away and go to it from time to time. It’s pretty cool and works out well with this Covid mess. It is ALWAYS packed !


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

LisaDiane said:


> Were you OLD enough to see it?? I was WAY too young for that, even my idiot father knew better than to let us see THAT one!!!


I saw that one and then some British horror flick right after. Rough stuff as a kid. One that gave me nightmares was called The Boogens. Refuse to have a house with a basement.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> Nope I was a little kid but my mom wanted to see it as she likes science fiction.
> 
> My dad liked action movies so we always watched Death Wish and all the early 80s action flicks in the theater even though we were little kids. That was back in the day when there were girls and boys toys; and boys played with guns and hammers. These days, no idea...


My dad TOLD me about that movie (Alien) when I was little and he first saw it, and THAT gave me nightmares!!!!

I've seen it about 6 or 7 times, and it STILL creeps me out every time - it's a brilliantly made movie!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Divinely Favored said:


> I saw that one and then some British horror flick right after. Rough stuff as a kid. One that gave me nightmares was called The Boogens. Refuse to have a house with a basement.


Then you must not live in the land of blizzards and Arctic cold...Lol!!!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

LisaDiane said:


> I've seen it about 6 or 7 times, and it STILL creeps me out every time - it's a brilliantly made movie!!!


Agreed. I have watched it many times as well including the sequels through Alien 3. A lot of people don’t like Alien 3 but I like the prison setting and color palette of the film.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> Agreed. I have watched it many times as well including the sequels through Alien 3. A lot of people don’t like Alien 3 but I like the prison setting and color palette of the film.


I thought Alien 3 was exciting and fun to watch for sure!!! It was no where near as good as the first two, but it was really unique and I actually love the whole "Alien" concept, so I enjoyed it!

I thought it was really neat how the aliens that were "birthed" from dogs were slightly different than the ones from humans!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LisaDiane said:


> I thought Alien 3 was exciting and fun to watch for sure!!! It was no where near as good as the first two, but it was really unique and I actually love the whole "Alien" concept, so I enjoyed it!
> 
> I thought it was really neat how the aliens that were "birthed" from dogs were slightly different than the ones from humans!


See this is why I don't want to watch Alien! 😆


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

sokillme said:


> I have prepared this quiz to narrow it down. Answer the following.
> 
> 
> The first time I saw Star Wars (original film) was -
> ...


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

OK so you were born in the early 60 and grew up in Buffalo.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

LisaDiane said:


> My dad TOLD me about that movie (Alien) when I was little and he first saw it, and THAT gave me nightmares!!!!
> 
> I've seen it about 6 or 7 times, and it STILL creeps me out every time - it's a brilliantly made movie!!!


When I saw this movie in the theater, when the alien popped out of the guys stomach, everyone gasped -- I laughed REALLY loud -- I thought it was hysterical. The REST of the movie was a great suspense flick.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> Nope I was a little kid but my mom wanted to see it as she likes science fiction.
> 
> My dad liked action movies so we always watched Death Wish and all the early 80s action flicks in the theater even though we were little kids. That was back in the day when there were girls and boys toys; and boys played with guns and hammers. These days, no idea...


Oh man, those 80's movies! I watched that , Deathstalker, the Conan movies, Van Damn movies, etc. My mom and uncles just clapped hands over my eyes and ears for the worst parts. The only movie that gave me nightmares was "It". I hate clowns to this day and have yet to watch Stelan Skarsgard's version.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

sokillme said:


> OK so you were born in the early 60 and grew up in Buffalo.


Date yes, location no -- why Buffalo??


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

TXTrini said:


> Oh man, those 80's movies! I watched that , Deathstalker, the Conan movies, Van Damn movies, etc. My mom and uncles just clapped hands over my eyes and ears for the worst parts. The only movie that gave me nightmares was "It". I hate clowns to this day and have yet to watch Stelan Skarsgard's version.


It's pretty creepy!!!! The book is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

jlg07 said:


> When I saw this movie in the theater, when the alien popped out of the guys stomach, everyone gasped -- I laughed REALLY loud -- I thought it was hysterical. The REST of the movie was a great suspense flick.


What was funny to you? I think that's one of the best scary scenes in any movie!!!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

LisaDiane said:


> What was funny to you? I think that's one of the best scary scenes in any movie!!!


I just thought the little tiny face was hysterical (I know, I'm weird). I laughed just as hard as I did when I saw THIS:


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> Date yes, location no -- why Buffalo??


you were so into the juice.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

jlg07 said:


> I just thought the little tiny face was hysterical (I know, I'm weird). I laughed just as hard as I did when I saw THIS:


Lolol!!!!! Oh, that's HYSTERICAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LisaDiane said:


> Were you OLD enough to see it?? I was WAY too young for that, even my idiot father knew better than to let us see THAT one!!!


Yeah. First time I saw it was sneaking peaks at a vhs tape my mom rented.

That is really the only movie that ever truly scared me.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Haha I remember the first video store that opened in my town. We got VHS right when it came out (Beta was better, so my mom accidentally picked the right one). Was very fancy with the WIRED remote control.

I think around that time maybe only 100 movies in the entire store, so we saw most of them including all the horror ones.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

sokillme said:


> you were so into the juice.


Ah I get it -- not actually. I just had a pretty good football card collection when I was younger, and when the trial came up, I looked through and saw I had those cards.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you have a good\great sex life, than why do you read and post in this section?
> 
> And I am not trying to be a smart [email protected]# just curious? For example in the aspects of my life that are going well, (job, finances, etc) I really don't hang out on places that deal with those items. So just curious those of you that have shared you have a wonderful sex life, why are you here?
> 
> Maybe its just the idea of wanting to help others? Not sure.


Why do I come hear. About 12 years ago, after nearly 40 years of marriage, I was very close to divorcing my wife. I decided that I was damaged goods and needed to heal to be of any use to her or any other woman I might be with. I wanted to save my marriage, as I loved my wife, but she would no longer have sex with me. 

I read about every relationship book, I could get my hands on and started to improve my life. The best books for me were Chapman's the 5 Languages of Love, M. W. Davis, the Sex Starved Marriage, and Glover's No More Mr. Nice Guy. That started my healing process. In the back of Davis book the SSM, there was a note that discussed her website. I logged onto the website and read, then I joined, then I posted about myself. It was cathartic and helped to get a lot of frustration off my chest. I also got some great advice that helped me work through other issued and give me ideas on what did or didn't work for others.

I was a very active poster there for a while, until I started to discuss what I had gotten out of Chapman and Glover's books. I got banned for talking about non Davis products. Actually a bunch of us got banned. A lot of us moved to this website, long, long ago. 

So the reason, is that I was helped by a similar website in my troubled marriage and it helped (along with a dedicated wife and an incredible Sex Therapist and a couple of marriage counselors) save my marriage. I feel I should repay the help I got from others in some way. So that is why I post, when I think I can offer something of value.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Young at Heart said:


> Why do I come hear. About 12 years ago, after nearly 40 years of marriage, I was very close to divorcing my wife. I decided that I was damaged goods and needed to heal to be of any use to her or any other woman I might be with. I wanted to save my marriage, as I loved my wife, but she would no longer have sex with me.
> 
> I read about every relationship book, I could get my hands on and started to improve my life. The best books for me were Chapman's the 5 Languages of Love, M. W. Davis, the Sex Starved Marriage, and Glover's No More Mr. Nice Guy. That started my healing process. In the back of Davis book the SSM, there was a note that discussed her website. I logged onto the website and read, then I joined, then I posted about myself. It was cathartic and helped to get a lot of frustration off my chest. I also got some great advice that helped me work through other issued and give me ideas on what did or didn't work for others.
> 
> ...


So it sounds like yours is a success story. How did you make it happen? Has your sex life improved now? You mentioned therapist. I am guessing your wife was interested in making things better?

Yoiu may have shared your story here before but I am unaware of it so I aplogize for not knowing about it.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

I first started lurking here hoping to make some friends. I wanted to make sure it wasn't just another site full of people trying to hook up before I actually tried posting. 

Then, my husband and I started having issues. We had always been close, things were always good between us, so I was freaking out a bit. 

Thank you to everyone who offered advice and pushed me to have the hard talks. Things are so much better now. 😊

I stick around to socialize and to try to help, if possible, because I hate to see people hurting.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So it sounds like yours is a success story. How did you make it happen? Has your sex life improved now? You mentioned therapist. I am guessing your wife was interested in making things better?
> 
> Yoiu may have shared your story here before but I am unaware of it so I aplogize for not knowing about it.


It's a great story...it's one of the FEW sexless-turn-around stories there are!!

You should search his posts, because he's been pretty descriptive with what he did to get his wife on board and turn things around. In case he doesn't re-post it here!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So it sounds like yours is a success story. How did you make it happen? Has your sex life improved now? You mentioned therapist. I am guessing your wife was interested in making things better?
> 
> Yoiu may have shared your story here before but I am unaware of it so I aplogize for not knowing about it.


Has your sex life improved now? Yes, that is why I am still married to her.

I am guessing your wife was interested in making things better? She had a clear choice to make and the Sex Therapist and subsequent marriage counselors helped focus her commitment to making things better. The choice (and consequences) of marriage or divorce was hers alone.

How did you make it happen? Hard work, lots of introspection, and luck. 

I took some time to look up suggestions I have offered to others on what worked for me in saving my marriage. Each emphasizes different points based on the posters specific circumstances. If you read a couple of them, you will get a general feeling for what worked for me. The following are four links to responses I gave to people who posted.

An old response

another response to someone

Another response sharing my experience

The last response, I will post


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Young at Heart said:


> Has your sex life improved now? Yes, that is why I am still married to her.
> 
> I am guessing your wife was interested in making things better? She had a clear choice to make and the Sex Therapist and subsequent marriage counselors helped focus her commitment to making things better. The choice (and consequences) of marriage or divorce was hers alone.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Young at Heart said:


> Each emphasizes different points based on the posters specific circumstances.


This is pretty key. I did what you did, lots of research then tried to figure out what combinations of things needed to change. In my case I wasn’t and am not a NMMNG dude such that I stopped reading that one and had to go back to it much later and force myself to finish it. The self analysis part is very important because the one thing that is (relatively) easy to change is yourself and your own behavior.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Thanks


The KEY in any success story is that the sexless partner took a REAL interest in doing what was necessary to meet the needs of their unhappy spouse -- so, they actually CARED.

Without that, there is NO hope. But in a way, that's a great litmus test of how your partner truly feels about you and the relationship - if they care about you and saving the marriage (and you do too), it's possible to reconnect and have the sex life you want.

If they don't, you will know...which is good too, because why would anyone want to be with someone who doesn't care at all about them or meeting their needs??


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> The KEY in any success story is that the sexless partner took a REAL interest in doing what was necessary to meet the needs of their unhappy spouse -- so, they actually CARED.
> 
> Without that, there is NO hope. But in a way, that's a great litmus test of how your partner truly feels about you and the relationship - if they care about you and saving the marriage (and you do too), it's possible to reconnect and have the sex life you want.
> 
> If they don't, you will know...which is good too, because why would anyone want to be with someone who doesn't care at all about them or meeting their needs??


I agree as it would take BOTH partners to go to counseling and such. Thats not going to work if both don't go.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I agree as it would take BOTH partners to go to counseling and such. Thats not going to work if both don't go.


Yes, and I don't know about you, but for ME, it's never been palatable to force anyone to want me or want to have sex with me. If he doesn't desire ME, then he needs to move on and find someone who he wants to have sex with...and then I will too!

I WILL NOT sit there and try to convince anyone to want me.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> Yes, and I don't know about you, but for ME, it's never been palatable to force anyone to want me or want to have sex with me. If he doesn't desire ME, then he needs to move on and find someone who he wants to have sex with...and then I will too!
> 
> I WILL NOT sit there and try to convince anyone to want me.


Agree with that too as even if that person would comply, the sex won't be that good unless they WANTED to be part of it..not just going through the motions.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> Agreed. I have watched it many times as well including the sequels through Alien 3. A lot of people don’t like Alien 3 but I like the prison setting and color palette of the film.


I do like the fight scene between martiarch alien and Weaver in the loading robot.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TXTrini said:


> Oh man, those 80's movies! I watched that , Deathstalker, the Conan movies, Van Damn movies, etc. My mom and uncles just clapped hands over my eyes and ears for the worst parts. The only movie that gave me nightmares was "It". I hate clowns to this day and have yet to watch Stelan Skarsgard's version.


Yeah...dont know why more of those idiots a while back doing tgat clown crap were not shot. It did not really occur in the south because they know they will get shot.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> The only movie that gave me nightmares was "It". I hate clowns to this day and have yet to watch Stelan Skarsgard's version.


Skarsgard had something to do with "IT"?


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Skarsgard had something to do with "IT"?


It was Bill, my bad








It (2017) - IMDb


It: Directed by Andy Muschietti. With Jaeden Martell, Jeremy Ray Taylor, Sophia Lillis, Finn Wolfhard. In the summer of 1989, a group of bullied kids band together to destroy a shape-shifting monster, which disguises itself as a clown and preys on the children of Derry, their small Maine town.




www.imdb.com


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> It was Bill, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got educated. I didn't know of another Skarsgard.🙂


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I just got educated. I didn't know of another Skarsgard.🙂


Dude, there's a zillion of them! There's Alexander, Stellan, Bill and a couple more. They're all pretty good actors to boot. Bill was in Hemlock Grove on Netflix.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Hemlock Grove was taken from us too soon. We will always remember!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> Dude, there's a zillion of them! There's Alexander, Stellan, Bill and a couple more. They're all pretty good actors to boot. Bill was in Hemlock Grove on Netflix.


Ok. Now I've got to lock this down. I liked the first season of Hemlock Grove.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> Hemlock Grove was taken from us too soon. We will always remember!


Ikr! I wish they continued. I need to rewatch it, that show was awesome!


ConanHub said:


> Ok. Now I've got to lock this down. I liked the first season of Hemlock Grove.


Dude, only season 1? Definitely watch the rest!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

LisaDiane said:


> The KEY in any success story is that* the sexless partner took a REAL interest in doing what was necessary to meet the needs of their unhappy spouse -- so, they actually CARED.*
> 
> Without that, there is NO hope. But in a way, that's a great litmus test of how your partner truly feels about you and the relationship - if they care about you and saving the marriage (and you do too), it's possible to reconnect and have the sex life you want.
> 
> If they don't, you will know...which is good too, because why would anyone want to be with someone who doesn't care at all about them or meeting their needs??





LisaDiane said:


> Yes, and I don't know about you, but for ME, it's *never been palatable to force anyone to want me or want to have sex with me*. If he doesn't desire ME, then he needs to move on and find someone who he wants to have sex with...and then I will too!
> 
> *I WILL NOT sit there and try to convince anyone to want me.*


I both agree and disagree with what you have posted. Let me explain. First and foremost I agree that you can not change someone else to do what you want them to do. They have to make the changes because they want to. That, in my mind, is the key.

So you can't force someone to want to have sex with you on a long term basis. They have to want it. But by the same token, it may take them some time (some longer than others) to want to have sex with you). That is what dating and courtship are about in part. That is what sex therapy and marriage counseling can help with a sex starved marriage.

In my case, part of my promise to myself involved sufficient time for me to change myself and demonstrate that I had changed to my wife and for her to modify her own beliefs and behavior, should she want to again have sex with me.

I did try to make her feel loved and cherished, but it took time for her to change her attitude and behavior. It was not a complete change and she does on occasion backslide, but she will always be LD to my HD. We have just reached a compromise the works most of the time.

I think if you are in a sex starved marriage; basically like/love your spouse; and have sufficient history, then it might be worth trying to give them an opportunity to re-fall-in-love with you, sexually desire you, or at lest understand they making you happy sexually is a way for them to also make themselves happy. 

One of the things that as a HD man with an LD wife (and I know that is not going to change) is that there will be times where she is really indifferent to having sex with me. Yet she knows how important sex with me is and how important our intimate relationship is to her. A while back, one morning, my wife asked if I wanted to have sex. I said that yes, I wanted to make love so I could feel close and emotionally bonded to her. I then asked her if she wanted to have sex. She said she wanted to make me happy. Having known this woman for well over 50 years and been married to her for over 49 years, I know when she is telling me the truth. She did want to make me happy. So we made love and cuddled afterwards and talked about what we were planning on doing together the rest of the week. It was an emotional bonding experience.

Considering that she will always be LD and I will always be more HD than she is, that is a pretty good situation, in my opinion. As an HD man married to an LD woman, I need to understand that sometimes she will give me the gift of her body because she loves me and wants me to be happy. I don't view that as pity sex. 

So instead of ".....*I WILL NOT sit there and try to convince anyone to want me.*...." How about allowing them to find the time and benefits of being intimate and emotionally loving?


----------

